# Opinions sought: Boon "attacked" 2x by neighbors' dogs



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

The reason "attacked" is on quotes is because I did not personally see the event but was told about it by my husband, who was walking Boon on both occasions.

On the 1st incident, he was in the woods across from the neighbors' house with Boon leashed, walking, when two dogs came from somewhere and started advancing toward Boon. Alan had to get between them and he said he startled the dogs away, so NOT an actual "attack", but not a friendly inquisitive "hey what dog are you" either. Neighbor dogs were obviously out loose and not in control of a person.

2nd incident was this AM. Husband walking Boon on lead and in street at neighbors' property, exchanged some acquaintance-level pleasantries with said neighbor, whose dog(s) were barking from inside. Husband turned to resume walk, neighbor dogs got out of house and into fenced-in yard, then the boxer jumped the fence and ran over to Boon.

I was well down the street at my house, prepping to leave for work when I heard a lot of GSD yelping and crying. NO idea what could be going on and so I started to head down the street to see.

Before I could get there, I saw husband and Boon walking back toward me. Husband reported that the boxer was "on top of" Boon and that Boon wasn't hurt, and didn't seem to be bitten, that the neighbor woman had come out to retrieve her dog and ask if Boon was okay.

This incident happened in view of some kids waiting for a bus and a couple of other neighbors.

To my personal knowledge, this is the 3rd time this dog has been off his property, uncontrolled.

My intention is to canvass a few neighbors tomorrow/Sunday and see if this is a known issue to them also.

I'm asking for opinions/advice generally, but also specifically about whether or not you, under similar conditions, would file a police report so that the incidents are documented. I was also told by a police sergeant at the local precinct that they will direct an animal control officer to go out and speak with these neighbors.

Would you file the report or just go speak with the neighbors and try to get this resolved privately?

Husband is concerned with neighborly relations (which are getting strained between these neighbors and others for various incidents, not just the dogs). My concern is more about potential liabilities, foremost among them is injuries to dogs/people from dog fights. I also DO NOT WANT a 100-lb leash-reactive GSD on my hands!

Thanks!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'd file the report and I'd start carrying a big stick and pepper gel.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

File the report. They will keep you anonymous.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

I was in the same situation as you a few months ago. Was walking on the public trail right by my house and the dog slipped under an insecure fence and attacked Gandalf. I called the police who came out, gave them the full report and then they went over to the house and spoke with the owner and gave them a warning. The police told me there is nothing else they can do unfortunately... Not sure if the dog attacked a person or another dog again but the dog is now gone. Do file a report, that way it is documented that the dog is dangerous and it will be on record. I now also carry a taser cane for situations like this.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Since there have been incidents before....and.if any of them involved the neighbors "loose" dog....BTW ...I'm also assuming there is a leash law where you live -----I'd have to believe these neighbors really don't give a poop OR they'd have done something to correct their dog getting loose....doesn't sound to me like they're worth worrying about "neighborly relations".....IMO this incident may already have created a "leash reactive" dog (I hope I'm wrong)----Having said that ...sounds like past history is on your side....so Yes I'd file...before something worse happens


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

File a report. Are you sure the dog is a purebred boxer?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LuvShepherds said:


> File a report. Are you sure the dog is a purebred boxer?


Why would you ask that? Two of our purebred Boxers were dog aggressive.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Why would you ask that? Two of our purebred Boxers were dog aggressive.


Because I wanted to know.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Alrighty then. Good talk.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

I am in same boat. 
Four attacks. My dog remains friendly because he hasn't "generalized" yet...he just thinks that one dog is psycho.
We have had several long talks with neighbors and I threatened to file a report with Animal Control.
I had actually printed out the report and filled it out, after attack #4, and then the doorbell rang and it was our deeply apologetic neighbor.

For some reason, they attempt to keep two dogs with no fence whatsoever...
they like to tie the dogs to the deck with their leashes, or they tie the dogs together and let them run around. It is really bizarre. 

Anyway, for me, attack #5, I'm filing that report no matter how much they apologize.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Being a country girl, I do not understand all the drama in urban areas. Just carry a good heavy hardwood walking staff, and if the 'boxer' gets out again, brain it with your walking stick.
Problem solved.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDchoice said:


> I am in same boat.
> Four attacks. My dog remains friendly because he hasn't "generalized" yet...he just thinks that one dog is psycho.
> We have had several long talks with neighbors and I threatened to file a report with Animal Control.
> I had actually printed out the report and filled it out, after attack #4, and then the doorbell rang and it was our deeply apologetic neighbor.
> ...


I'm really impressed with your dogs ability to handle --process something like that and come out OK.....I've known of 2 dogs--a female GSD and a male Lab.....both were very young dogs and the attacks were fairly severe before broken up .....any way those two were never the same again around other dogs... while on a leash


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

LuvShepherds said:


> File a report. Are you sure the dog is a purebred boxer?


No, haven't inquired about him, don't know anything about him except that he has the body shape of a boxer. Boxer head, boxer body and feet, movement...
Doesn't really matter about his genes to me, just his behavior. And his owners' behavior.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I am sorry Boon has had a couple of unfortunate incidents with the neighbor! On a positive note - you should post some pics of Mr. BOON! I like keeping up on pictures of the pups on here round Rollo's age haha


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Nurse Bishop said:


> Being a country girl, I do not understand all the drama in urban areas. Just carry a good heavy hardwood walking staff, and if the 'boxer' gets out again, brain it with your walking stick.
> Problem solved.


God bless the country folk and just taking care of things. Here in densely populated "Progressive" urban areas we have a bad, bad, BAD mix of "honor culture" mixed with "grievance culture", and basically, if you take things into your own hands, even with what country people would call common sense, you expose yourself to potential lawsuits. No, no... here you must appeal to "THE AUTHORITIES" to solve your issues for you. 

I have made sure hubby is crystal clear in understanding how angry I am about carelessness (not his, but the neighbors'), and he agrees not to walk our dog over that way anymore until the issue is fixed, or unless I am with him and the dog, carrying a stick or spray. I intend to make that dog SO afraid of me if it tries for #3.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Doesn't really matter about his genes to me, just his behavior. And his owners' behavior.


Much of behavior is genetic, even more so with an owner that does not train.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I've watched enough Judge Judy (kidding) to know that proof is important for any case. (Got lawyers in the family.) If you don't document these events by filing a complaint, it'll always be a he said she said case and you stand a good chance to lose if it goes further. If this was the first time it happened, I would've talked to the people who owned those aggressive dogs. Since it's not and the owners haven't taken any steps to keep those dogs contained, it is time to file with the police. Neighborly harmony is one thing, the safety of the neighborhood is another. Remember, those dogs have shown aggression at least once already. What if someone was walking with their children and those dogs got loose and attacked the children? Don't wait, go do it. What's that saying....fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me? You let it slide the first time...the next time there can be some real damage done. I've been around enough lawyer conversations to know that there are a lot of small claims cases involving dog attacks. Usually the offending owner's don't think there are problems to their lackadaisical ownership and the only way they understand is through a lawsuit. Sometimes a lawsuit doesn't change the behavior. There was a woman in my neighborhood who let her dog (her dog was a playmate of my dog) run loose and it would defecate all over the neighborhood. Eventually a next door neighbor filed a lawsuit. She settled. The dog continued to run loose. The same neighbor filed a second lawsuit. She paid again. The dog...still loose. 3rd lawsuit...the woman paid and then moved away. I talked to her just before she moved. She still didn't get it. She was moving because she was tired of the lawsuits. She moved to a place where her dog could run loose. Yes, these are urban problems.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> God bless the country folk and just taking care of things. Here in densely populated "Progressive" urban areas we have a bad, bad, BAD mix of "honor culture" mixed with "grievance culture", and basically, if you take things into your own hands, even with what country people would call common sense, you expose yourself to potential lawsuits. No, no... here you must appeal to "THE AUTHORITIES" to solve your issues for you.
> 
> I have made sure hubby is crystal clear in understanding how angry I am about carelessness (not his, but the neighbors'), and he agrees not to walk our dog over that way anymore until the issue is fixed, or unless I am with him and the dog, carrying a stick or spray. I intend to make that dog SO afraid of me if it tries for #3.


I think you could legally hit the attacking dog in the head if it was attacking you. I suppose in some urban areas you have to have previously filed a complaint as tc68 says if there are no witnesses. The normal thing most people with sticks do is when the unknown dog is coming up, you stand in front of your puppy and block it's advance with the stick. That is, you set it down forcefull, blocking the dog's approach while yelling in a loud growly voice Go home! If the dog goes around, block it from that side too. If it goes ahead and charges to bite hit it with the stick anywhere you can.


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Haha NB - all I could think when reading your post was.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks all for your sound advice!

Update: The neighbor whose dog keeps getting out drove up our street today and stopped as she saw my husband and I working out in the yard. We talked for a few minutes, and she was very apologetic about the incident. She said that she was having an "electric fence" installed (she meant invisible fence), and I suppose that this, coupled with the physical barrier of an actual fence already existing, might help contain a dog that is apparently not trained, not socialized, not exercised enough, etc.

I expressed to her my deep concerns about Boon becoming leash-reactive, injuries to him, myself or my husband, and also the concerns about this boxer getting hit by a car. I reminded her that someone might sue after reporting a bite or property damage, regardless of whether the dog did anything or not, because he was out of a person's control.

I will start carrying a stick regardless of the neighbors' actions and hope for the best, for all parties, and truly, the fact that the neighbor came to say something to us was about the best thing she could have done. Follow-up actions are still important and will be monitored!

Thanks again for chiming in!!!


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Shanes' Dad said:


> I'm really impressed with your dogs ability to handle --process something like that and come out OK.....I've known of 2 dogs--a female GSD and a male Lab.....both were very young dogs and the attacks were fairly severe before broken up .....any way those two were never the same again around other dogs... while on a leash


Yea, this is because I got in front of my dog and told the other dog to GO AWAY, GO HOME and it worked for Attack 1.

He ignored me for Attacks 2 and 3, and got his mouth on Rumo, but couldn't bite (Rumo outweighs him by 30 lbs, has very thick fur, and meets him head-on with bared teeth...) 

Attack 4, the tied leash (two dogs tied to eachother) got tangled on the stop sign and they were lunging/snarling with one dog on either side of the stop sign (saved by the Stop sign!)

So Rumo has not yet been "punctured"...
although I have wiped that dog's spit off of his fur...grrrrr!!! 

Because it has not yet been a painful physical attack, I think he regards it more as an annoyance.
I have adjusted walk times to be a little later, so we can avoid encountering this dog as much as possible!
A neighbor told me that this dog bit his wife on the leg the other day (no puncture but ripped her pants)...I think this dog will wind up being reported to Animal Control one way or another...


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

@ShanesDad
And that is very sad about the two other dogs you mentioned! :-( 
A severe attack is something I really dread.

But one thing I will NOT do ( no matter how much I love my dog, and I love him a lot) is stick my hand between the dogs and get involved in the attack...
I have seen too many photos of bite wounds...


----------

